# Wie kann FS einen extra Wert bekommen?



## toubiaz (12. Jan 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

der Titel verwirrt sicherlich etwas, aber es ist schwer mein Problem zu beschreiben.

Ich bin dabei eine Webanwendung in Netbeans zu realisieren. Dabei habe ich einen Datenbank mit den Tabellen "Spieler", "Meldungen" und "Benutzer".

"Meldungen" enthält Spalten mit "Spieler1" und "Spieler2", welche Fremdschlüssel von "Spieler(id)" sind.

Ich schreibe also die Spieler-ID's in "Spieler1" und "Spieler2" und hole mir somit die Spieler-Daten aus der Tabelle "Spieler".

Es kann aber in der Realität sein, dass es keinen Spieler 2 gibt. Wie realisiert man das dann am besten in der Datenbank?

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## stg (12. Jan 2014)

Was du beschreibst klingt vernünftig, aber mir ist das Problem, welches du offenbar zu sehen scheinst, gar nicht klar.
Wenn "Spieler2" Fremdschlüssel ist, es aber vorkommen kann, dass dort kein Wert eingetragen soll, dann musst du doch nur aufpassen, dass das Feld auch nullable gesetzt ist. Ich sehe da wirklich kein Problem :bahnhof:


----------

